# majoré



## Dilsa

Salut!!!

Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre el pago de horas extra a los profesores y no entiendo muy bien la siguiente frase:

"Quant aux heures suivantes, elles *ne sont pas majorées donc encore moins intéressantes*".

Mi propuesta seria:  "En cuanto a las horas siguientes, *su aumento es todavía menos interesante*”. O quizá : "no reciben ningun aumento por lo que no es interesante hacerlas". 

à bientôt!!


----------



## benjamine

Quiere decir que no se pagan más que las horas normales.


----------



## yserien

Si, Benjamine, pero habría que añadir :las horas extraordinarias realizadas no serán remuneradas  como tales sino como horas normales, luego no son interesantes.


----------



## GURB

_En cuanto a las horas siguientes *se pagan sin ningún recargo* (no tienen ningún recargo) así que resultan aún menos interesantes.
_Un saludo


----------



## Dilsa

Entonces, si decimos que "la première heure est majorée de 20%", ¿significaría que "la primera hora se paga un 20% más" o que "se recarga un 20% más al precio de la primera hora"?


----------



## GURB

...se paga  un 20 por ciento más o con un 20 por ciento de recargo o con un recargo del 20 por ciento.


----------



## Marlluna

Yo me quedaría con lo del 20% más.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Mi propuesta:

En cuanto a los horas siguientes, *no sufren ningún incremento* por lo tanto son aún menos interesantes.


----------



## Dilsa

Muchas gracias a todos!!


----------



## LLMCA

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola, bonjour,
En un contrato pone que las horas extras se pagarán "avec la paie du dernier mois de travail aux taux majorés selon la législation". No sé cómo traducir aquí "aux taux majorés". Muchas gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes LLMCA, obnjur et bienvenue parmi nous,

- según las tasas incrementadas conforme...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## LLMCA

¡¡Muchas gracias!!


----------



## alwin

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola!

¿Alguien puede ayudarme a traducir en español la expresión"indice majoré"?
Se trata de un contrato de trabajo de un profesor en Francia. Está incluida en la siguiente frase:
_*"Mme. X est classée en ...ième catégorie et perçoit à titre de rémunération principale celle qui est afférente à l´indice brut ..... (indice majoré .....)*_.
¿Se podría traducir así: " _ Dña X está clasificada en la 3ª categoría y percibe como remuneración principal la correspondiente al índice bruto .... (índice mayor ....)._


----------



## miloune85

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
 Hilos unidos​
Bonjour, j'ai un doute à propos de 'majoré de', dans la suivante phrase, qui vient d'un contrat légal:

"Toutes les rémunérations visées au présent contrat seront majorées de la déduction forfaitaire 5%"
"Todas las remuneración mencionadas en el presente contrato serán recargadas de la deducción a tanto alzado del 5%"

J'ai vraiment besoin d'aide les gars...


----------



## Mariaencarna

Hola, yo diría: _tendrán un regargo del 5%_
Saludos


----------



## totor

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Si las horas extras siempre se pagan más que las horas comunes, cuando se habla de 'heures majorés' a secas, ¿no sería mejor traducirlas simplemente por 'horas extras'?

Mi texto dice:

L’espoir d’obtenir des heures majorées risque cependant de se heurter àla réalité. En effet, la loi ne prévoit aucune contrepartie. 

(El artículo está hablando del proyecto de ley Macron).


----------



## jprr

Salut totor.

Je comprends "*horas extras*" comme "*heures supplémentaires*", et les deux concepts ne sont pas identiques.

Selon les contrats de travail : Uue heure travaillée le dimanche peut être majorée sans être supplémentaire, et une heure supplémentaire ne pas être majorée, mais récupérable, par exemple....


----------



## swift

Hola:

En mi trabajo tenemos _cours majorés_: los de modalidad intensiva y los de modalidad compacta. Por ejemplo, si trabajo los sábados, tengo _une majoration_ de 25%, de modo que si imparto 8 horas de lecciones me pagan el equivalente de 10. No tiene nada que ver con horas extras sino con un incentivo, una bonificación. Yo diría _horas bonificadas_​.

Un ejemplo de uso documentado:


> Horas Bonificadas
> a.- Cada hora trabajada en domingos y festivos y que excedan de las 24 horas mensuales, tendrá una bonificación de 150% sobre el sueldo convenido para la
> jornada ordinaria, con excepción del personal ingresado en cualquier fecha anterior al 1 de febrero de 1991, el que percibirá una bonificación de 175% por cada hora
> trabajada y que excedan de las 24 horas mensuales.
> 
> http://www.sindicatoparamedicoscsm.cl/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/negociacion-colectiva.pdf


Saludos,


swift


----------



## totor

Todos tienen razón, mis queridos.

Después de poner el post pensé que tenía que reflejar esa cuestión, y entonces puse 'horas extras mejor pagas'.

De cualquier manera, la propuesta de José, bonificadas (con texto à l'appui  ), me parece excelente.


----------

